# verbindung zu mysql



## mike_____ (17. Mrz 2006)

hi!

ich habe das gleiche problem, wie in folgendem thread beschrieben:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28575&sid=8d7e3cb194a4d1509bec4d258f19da60

NUR: ich kann bei meinem provider nur über phpMyAdmin auf die mysql datenbank zugreifen. deshalb kann ich nicht in die konsole und den benutzer mit den entsprechenden rechten ausstatten....

gibts noch eine andere lösung, oder muss ich bei meinem provider einen benutzer "bestellen"?

besten dank für die hilfe


----------



## kama (17. Mrz 2006)

Hi,



			
				mike_____ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi!
> NUR: ich kann bei meinem provider nur über phpMyAdmin auf die mysql datenbank zugreifen. deshalb kann ich nicht in die konsole und den benutzer mit den entsprechenden rechten ausstatten....


Doch kannst Du. Auch mit phpMyAdmin.
DB Anlege, User Anlegen und die Rechte verpassen.

Oder hast Du nur eine einzige DB zur Verfügung?

MfG
karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## AlArenal (17. Mrz 2006)

Wenn du einen Shared Hosting Account hast, hast du in aller Regel keine Möglichkeit von extern auf deine DB zuzugreifen, d.h. in dem Fall fällt JDBC flach. Ausnahme sind soweit ich hörte die Shared Hosting Pakete bei Hosteurope. 

Aus Gründen der Sicherheit und des einfacheren Accountings ist Netzwerkzugriff auf MySQL (wie er für JDBC nötig ist) bei den meisten Providern deaktiviert. Da hilft nur die lange Suche nach anderen Angeboten, oder das Anmieten einer dedizierten Maschine, egal ob virtuell oder physisch.


----------

